# Hawaii Reviews for April 2006



## billhall (Apr 3, 2006)

Hawaii reviews for April 2006!


----------



## billhall (Apr 3, 2006)

*Embassy Vacation Resort-Kaanapali, Maui,  3/6/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Embassy Vacation Resort at Kaanapali
Reviewer: Dollie Gansz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hilton Waikoloa, Big Island, 3/21/06  Embassy Poipu, Kauai, 3/13/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) _1st Review!_
Reviewer: Maverick1963.​Island: Big Island​

Embassy Vacation Resort at Poipu
Reviewer: Dollie Gansz​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 5, 2006)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui,  03/27/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Reviewer: Luanne Moyer​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 10, 2006)

*Makai Club, Kauai,   2/4/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

The Makai Club at Princeville
Reviewer: Ronald Baux​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 13, 2006)

*Lawai Beach Resort,Kauai,3/24/06  HGVC Waikoloa (Kohala Suites),Big Island 4/12/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer: auandagbug​Island: Big Island​

Lawai Beach Resort
Reviewer: David Henry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 13, 2006)

*Hono Koa, Maui,  4/01/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

Hono Koa
Reviewer: David Henry​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 15, 2006)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui,  03/28/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Maui Lea at Maui Hill
Reviewer: Chuck Zahara​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 19, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  3/10/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Paniolo Greens
Reviewer: Sue Fuss​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 20, 2006)

*Kona Coast Resort II,  Big Island, 4/08/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

Kona Coast Resort II
Reviewer: Darlene​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 21, 2006)

*HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village (Lagoon Tower), Oahu, 4/8/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village (Lagoon Tower)
Reviewer: Andy Mukk​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 23, 2006)

*One Napili Way, Maui, 4/15/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

One Napili Way
Reviewer: Autuamnsprite​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 26, 2006)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy, Kauai,  4/14/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy
Reviewer: Mike​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

